# Male HMPK to female VT



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so my 'female' Swimmette turned out to be a male. Well Christmas was in the spawning tank with Titan. Well she nearly killed him but he's recovering well. When I took out Titan I put in my HMPK to see how they'd work out. They spawned and the eggs should hatch tonight.

Update on current fry: They've adjusted to First Bites and will be moved to the growout in a few days to a week (depending, I kinda want them to be bigger before facing the power filter).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think they might have hatched but I'm not sure because I'm at my bros house but if I really feel like it I can walk home and check on the dad LOL.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's so exciting! I hope everything works out and make sure to take lots of pictures of the babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh YA!!! MY EGGS HATCHED!! Ok so this spawn and my current fry are half siblings so if I really want to I can breed them together!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow you are such a good breeder what is your secret?? i want to no so badly..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow you are such a good breeder what is your secret?? i want to no so badly..


Ok ok ill spill. I know I've said that your females don't have to be fat but sometimes it helps. Also my males often don't build nests and if they do they destroy them later so don't worry about it to much .
For getting your fish to spawn I swear by nutrafin betta max or atison betta spa. if you can't find these use a water conditioner with almond leaf extracts. Oh before I forget don't add salt to your breeding tank until after you remove the male. You also need a filter. I love the small world corner filter from petco. 

I removed my male a hour or so ago. I just added some brine shrimp and a live plant. I'm just waiting for the last fry to start swimming.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ok they're all free swimming. Now its time to add more shrimp.


----------

